# Case Mod Contest 2010 Entries are Public!



## Papang

Yay, thanks Chipp! Hurricanes rule!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## UnAimed

Awesome


----------



## Mootsfox

Yay!

Checking them out now


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Some very creative and unique ideas there. Competition always brings out the best in us.









Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## NrGx

Cool logo as well! Always love seeing the mods that come out of this community.


----------



## wierdo124

What's the significance of the logo?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


What's the significance of the logo?


Perhaps the out-flowing of creativity emphasized by the colors emanating from a modders hand?

Kinda flowery.

I like flowers.


----------



## Sparhawk

Great little graphic!







...oh and the mods are pretty freaking awesome too!


----------



## Sin100

Checking out now


----------



## repo_man

Can't wait to read through all of these this year!!!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Perhaps the out-flowing of creativity emphasized by the colors emanating from a modders hand?

Kinda flowery.

I like flowers.










looks like it was inspired by a box of kleenex









I like kleenex


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Perhaps the out-flowing of creativity emphasized by the colors emanating from a modders hand?

Kinda flowery.

I like flowers.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
looks like it was inspired by a box of kleenex









I like kleenex


















Whatever it is...

I like it.


----------



## shnur

Sweet! Can't wait to get to work to read them all!


----------



## MoonPig

Awww... wonder if i could have entered my Desk...

Might have to enter next year


----------



## Greensystemsgo

56k death - 1.5mb/s death - same thing


----------



## IEATFISH

Amazing work. I'm very impressed. Like, wow.


----------



## justarealguy

Very impressive work but I must say that the logo that brought me here resembles that of a man vomiting.

Well, that's what I saw


----------



## jetplane48

Wow, some very unique designs and ideas there. Can't wait to find out who wins


----------



## xgeko2

ahh I wish I would have known about this I have a special project going on i would have put in.


----------



## nikolauska

This contest really makes me want to make my own case mod. Sadly I don't have any spare computer parts at home but maybe when I return to school they let me make as a ending work.

Still, those mods are way cooler than I could ever make, congrulation to everybody !


----------



## Vbp6us

I'm excited to see what comes out of this contest. Nice logo too.


----------



## fshizl

what do you have to do to participate in this...


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
what do you have to do to participate in this...

I just checked for the announcement of the Yearly Mod Contest around the end of December. I too had been waiting for it for a while and Bam!, there is was. I signed up as well as a bunch of others. You have till Feb. to register and then till July to finish. It seems like a long time those 6 months but most of us were running to finish by the 1st of July. Procrastination ruled for most here, hehe.

However, you do have to take into consideration that this the THE mod contest of the year and it has to be your very best (vs. MOTM), probably the reason for the 6 mos. And did I mention cash prizes? That is what separates it from MOTM and gives it its importance.

The thing is that as soon as you open your project thread, it will be private and cannot be published anywhere (including here) until its due date. That means that it will be an OCN exclusive and it can only be viewed here for the first time. After that you can do pretty much what you wish but it will have come out here first which is what counts.

It is not exactly a showcase but it could be specially if you win, but if you can pace your work (most do it whenever and however), don't mind feeling the due date coming upon you and can stand the pressure (it gets pretty bad the last week), you are good to go. Just check out your competition so that you don't come in last which is well, disheartening.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Papang

Has everyone seen what is going on in the contest? In a few hours the visits have DOUBLED and so has the voting. Now that is what I expected as a first timer! Could 20-30,000 views be possible before July 25th? I would say that even commercially, it would be a success! If I were a sponsor, I would be falling over to give my products, hehe. BUT I am just here to have fun and enjoy the hub-bub.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## fshizl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


I just checked for the announcement of the Yearly Mod Contest around the end of December. I too had been waiting for it for a while and Bam!, there is was. I signed up as well as a bunch of others. You have till Feb. to register and then till July to finish. It seems like a long time those 6 months but most of us were running to finish by the 1st of July. Procrastination ruled for most here, hehe.

However, you do have to take into consideration that this the THE mod contest of the year and it has to be your very best (vs. MOTM), probably the reason for the 6 mos. And did I mention cash prizes? That is what separates it from MOTM and gives it its importance.

The thing is that as soon as you open your project thread, it will be private and cannot be published anywhere (including here) until its due date. That means that it will be an OCN exclusive and it can only be viewed here for the first time. After that you can do pretty much what you wish but it will have come out here first which is what counts.

It is not exactly a showcase but it could be specially if you win, but if you can pace your work (most do it whenever and however), don't mind feeling the due date coming upon you and can stand the pressure (it gets pretty bad the last week), you are good to go. Just check out your competition so that you don't come in last which is well, disheartening.

Cheers and Saludos


I just won Mod of the month... and there is cash price for that too...

I fit all the criteria, just didnt see any of the adds... hmm so im guessing i cant just put mine for next year? its gotta be a completely new build?


----------



## MobAttack

I just finished my voting. Man you guys make it tough. In all three skill levels there was some awesome work. And some very creative off the wall stuff too: a hot air balloon, really Papang, a hot air balloon?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


I just won Mod of the month... and there is cash price for that too...

I fit all the criteria, just didnt see any of the adds... hmm so im guessing i cant just put mine for next year? its gotta be a completely new build?


The entries for the annual case mod competition have to be new builds and construction may not begin prior to the date on which the competition is officially announced (now usually some time in December). The logs for these competition entries are kept private and then released around the beginning of July


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
The entries for the annual case mod competition have to be new builds and construction may not begin prior to the date on which the competition is officially announced (now usually some time in December). The logs for these competition entries are kept private and then released around the beginning of July

Oh ok cool thanks for the info.


----------



## manifest3r

I don't really get the hand facing upwards :/

fixed


----------



## shetu

Awesome


----------



## Tator Tot

It took a few days. But I'm done now. I've voted and looked at all the logs.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It took a few days. But I'm done now. I've voted and looked at all the logs.


I still haven't had time to look through them all completely. Been too busy at work the last few days.









(reading them at home is painful because of my terrible internet connection. At work we have silly-fast connections to everything.)


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manifest3r* 
I don't really get the hand facing upwards :/

fixed


It was largely done so we could play with the integration into the site layout - the hand is supposed to look as though it is extending out of the black bar below it. We try to have a little fun with it, sorta like the Chimp Challenge chimp is supposed to look like he is reclining against the 't' in .net.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
It was largely done so we could play with the integration into the site layout - the hand is supposed to look as though it is extending out of the black bar below it. We try to have a little fun with it, sorta like the Chimp Challenge chimp is supposed to look like he is reclining against the 't' in .net.

The latest build of opera doesn't render the graphic properly and it shows up a few pixels south of where you designed it to rest. Chrome and IE seem fine with it.









Exhibit A:


----------



## wolfy87

mmm...nice...got to check it out completely...

hope syrilian made something extraordinary again...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
The latest build of opera doesn't render the graphic properly and it shows up a few pixels south of where you designed it to rest. Chrome and IE seem fine with it.









Exhibit A:









Hmm, that is odd - is that the latest stable release, or a daily build/test release?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Hmm, that is odd - is that the latest stable release, or a daily build/test release?

Version
10.60

Build
3445

EDIT: just submitted a "site problem" to the opera developers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Hmm, that is odd - is that the latest stable release, or a daily build/test release?


It's just a site with 10.60's rendering. Which is slightly out of place. The Latest News box also extends to the farthest point of a topic's title. And not limited to the pixel limitation.

This should be fixed soon though. Nothing you guys can do I don't think.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump, has everyone seen this AND voted? I think not.

edit: GASP, it's over. fail. Wish we would have had a better turn out.







There were some truly amazing mods.


----------

